# NEW ZEALAND VS FLORIDA WHITES



## redneckrabbitfarm (Aug 15, 2013)

I'm wanting to raise rabbits for the freezer, and possibly sell a few to help pay for feed. Which breed would be the best for that? I live in north Georgia and don't see too many Florida whites, but I've managed to find a trio. The same person has both breeds and they are the same price, so now I just need some help deciding. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## nawma (Aug 15, 2013)

I dont know anything about Florida Whites. I have NZ and Californians and they produce excellent meat rabbits.


----------



## animalmom (Aug 15, 2013)

The answer depends on what you really want.  Either breed, Florida White or NZ will give you meat.  The Florida White is a smaller animal, but popular because of the somewhat better meat to bone ratio.  Smaller animal may be easier for you to handle... all depends, really, on what you want to do.

If you are feeding a growing human family you may want to go with the NZ.  If it is just two of you, or you and your dog, or just your dog, then then Florida White would be sufficient... in my opinion.

I like a nice California/NZ cross, but I am rather partial to my Altex.  Those who raise meat rabbits will all have their favorites.  So you see, it really does all depend on what you want to produce, how much meat you need, how much space you want to devote to the rabbits, and how much extra time you have to manage your rabbits.

Got to warn you thought, rabbits can be addicting.

Good luck, let us know what you decide.


----------



## redneckrabbitfarm (Aug 15, 2013)

Well, its my wife and I and 2 kids and 4 grandkids. I've just purchased a NZ cross trio, but I'm not sure if I'd like the Florida whites or the pure NZ! I plan on keeping the trio I have, one doe has 7 kits and the other is bred. I like to have a pure trio though to add to the freezer and try to sell a few. Everyone around here has nzw, but Florida whites are hard to find... That could be a good thing or a bad thing. That's why I figured I'd ask here, so I could get some opinions of experienced rabbit folk.


----------



## Kotori (Aug 16, 2013)

I'm in no way experienced, but thought I'd throw this out there.

Florida Whites have two main points: small size and efficiency. The small size won't be appreciated in your situation (8 mouths to feed), so you'll have to decide if it is worth it for the higher ratio.

Of course, you could always cross a Florida white to whatever to try and increase the ratio.


----------



## redneckrabbitfarm (Aug 16, 2013)

From what I've read, it seems that I need to go with new zealands or Californians. The person that has the Florida whites for sale actually talked me out of them by saying he much prefers the NZ & Californians when it comes to filling a freezer. Thanks for all the input.


----------



## Citylife (Aug 18, 2013)

I started out with a trio of FW's and loved the size of them and the fact there they are blocks of meat with ears.  But, the ones I got were terrible mothers!  After much heart ache and almost getting out of rabbits we switched to NZ's and CA's.  For us, that was awesome!!!!!!!!!!  We now have rabbit meat always available where before we rarely had it.  What we did wrong was we bought high quality show FW's.  If I was to do it again, I would only buy FW's from meat lines.
There are only two of us and we never had enough rabbit.  The other difference is your FW's will have 6-8 kits and your NZ/CA's will have 8-12 normally.  Or anyway that's what mine do.  I know only keep good mothers who have large litters.  And fortunately I usually have good Jr.'s for sale all the time.  I am so happy I changed breeds.  But, it is hard to get used to the different body styles once your used to looking at a FW.


----------



## VickieB (Aug 18, 2013)

What is the average age and weight when you harvest a FW?


----------



## Citylife (Aug 19, 2013)

When I had them, I waited till 12 weeks and rarely got a dressed carcass that was more then 2.5 lbs.  Which easily feeds my house hold two meals.


----------



## redneckrabbitfarm (Aug 19, 2013)

Update 
I ended up getting a trio of Californians, 1/2 NZ 1/2 giant chinchilla doe, nz/cali buck, AND a trio of Florida whites. I got them all from one of the nicest people I've ever met. I guess we'll see how it goes.


----------



## animalmom (Aug 20, 2013)

Do keep us posted on how your breeding program works out.  I would be very interested in how your NZ/Giant Chin doe does as well as curious on how you like the Florida Whites.

Good luck!


----------

